# More forgiving for incorrect grind size?



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Hey, are lever machines more forgiving for grind size?

I've realised that what I'd quite like to do, is try lots of different coffees, buying them in smaller quantities and experimenting but my experience so far with my entry level electric machine (silvia) is that it's not very forgiving. The dialling in process when changing a bag of coffee can take a bit of experimenting with some going badly wrong and being wasted. If I were to constantly swap between small bags of coffee, I fear I'd be wasting much of it!

I was wondering if there's more scope to adjust the shot with a lever machine and whilst you wouldn't necessarily get the drink you were aiming for, you'd still get something drinkable or is this just as possible with an electric machine?

Appreciate any opinions.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

newdent said:


> Hey, are lever machines more forgiving for grind size?


 No, in fact they generally benefit from a good grinder....this is partly because pressure changes during extraction.

If you want to constantly swap between different coffees, a Niche, or Solo will do it, as will any single dosing grinder where you have very little exchange. There are some things you need to know for your grinder and coffees:



1 mark is how many seconds on/off the pour?


Where your burr touching point is (use fingers) to spin burrs in a cleaned grinder...so you always know how many marks from touching point you are and if that ever changes, adjust other notes to suit.


The approximate setting for espresso for the different coffee varietals (at the roast level you like). Or subdivide the varietals into very coarse, coarse, medium, fine, very fine.


Knowing these things will allow you to make a ballpark guestimate for any new coffee. and to have numbers for grind setting written down for all your existing coffees.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks Dave, I just watched the video and that's really helpful. It's given me a new perspective!

I never thought of just keeping notes of grinder settings. I have an OK grinder (mignon) and I had a Mazzer SJ and for both, the adjustment to get the grind just right is very small once you're in the ball park. I was thinking, multiply that by many different coffees and seemed like a recipe for disaster.

I was reading some reviews on the cafelat robot and people seemed to be saying that even if the grind wasn't quite right, they were able to compensate by pulling the shot differently. In the higher-end electric machines with flow control, I know that you can go for a longer pre-infusion if the grind is fine, etc. I'd be open to that but my budget is quite small, hence taking a look at the lever machines.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

I don't know if I'm alone on this but even if I could afford the niche, I don't think I'd buy one. Whilst I appreciate what the manufacturer has done from an engineering perspective, it's not really to my taste!


----------

